# Kayak fishing pic thread!



## JSBowman

I'm fairly new to the whole fishing from a kayak thing. Although I have been lucky enough to land a few fish. Here are a couple from last weekend. Let's see your catches.


----------



## JSBowman

...


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Here's one from from the Shiawasee.
Hope to hit the Grand today.
Pete


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stickman1978

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...599.1073741825.100000000035670&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...599.1073741825.100000000035670&type=1&theater

Canada 2013


----------



## Minner_Chaser

Here's the new kayak setup. Not a lot of pictures of me holding fish with it yet as most of them have been just average fish, but they will be coming don't you worry!

Attached is also my first king salmon from my canoe, before I upgraded to kayak fishing.


----------



## JSBowman

Minner_Chaser said:


> Here's the new kayak setup. Not a lot of pictures of me holding fish with it yet as most of them have been just average fish, but they will be coming don't you worry!
> 
> Attached is also my first king salmon from my canoe, before I upgraded to kayak fishing.


What does the size matter? I took a pic of this little guy, but it was my first from a yak.


----------



## Paul Thompson

Crystal Lake by Frankfort Mi this past Tuesday. My son and I caught 9 rock bass and a small trout that morning. Two different smallies, both 17 1/2 inches, and released for another day.


----------



## stickman1978

Nice fish.


----------



## Flyhack

An early season bass







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jtn

Well since someone said size is no issue. Here is my first fish out of my new kayak. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Paul Thompson

Size only matters if there is a size limit to possessing the fish. Pictures have no size restrictions.


----------



## JSBowman

This time of year, I thought we would have a little more action on this thread. Oh we, here's a few for today.


----------



## stickman1978

Going on a week long trip to the UP first of August, kayaking the whole time. Will post some when I get back.


----------



## Sansan1337

Getting a few


----------



## scratch

I tend to not get many pictures since i'm usually out by myself (and i'm horrible at catching fish) but i'll post up the few that i get now that i'm getting into it.

Heres a smallmouth off of the gravel pits in jenison. Fun area to kayak fish because theres a decent amount of water and no boats. Fishing is meh but they're in there.


----------



## Paul Thompson

Sansan1337 said:


> Getting a few


Nice pike C man, that the biggest pike so far?


----------



## goats

Lake St. Clair Smallie


----------



## Sansan1337

Paul Thompson said:


> Nice pike C man, that the biggest pike so far?


Yep! The LSC special.

Goats, that is a gnarly smallie! Especially on the fly rod! Did ya get a length by chance?


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser

20 inch small mouth from an unmentionable south of Grand Rapids.


----------



## Bowhunter2

Very Nice small mouth.


----------



## stickman1978

That must have been a fun fight.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser

My daughter and I floated the river and the bite was not as good as I had predicted. Ended up with 20 or so bass, which is sort of low for the stretch that we fished.

The big fish missed twice before getting the popR. It jumped right over the plug on the first hit, knocked the plug three feet to closer to the boat the second and then inhaled it on the third.

Next week I will be floating the Big Horn in Montana with my brother and daughter so the float was sort of a warm up trip and I used the fly rod more than I do normally.


----------



## goats

Sansan1337 said:


> Yep! The LSC special.
> 
> Goats, that is a gnarly smallie! Especially on the fly rod! Did ya get a length by chance?


That is a 7 weight rod running the length of the fish. I'll have to go a pull a tape on the rod and get back to you. It will only be an estimate but I think its 22"ish.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Got this yesterday. Over 4lbs on the Boga. Blue/chrome spinnerbait, near shore off a log just before shallow quicker water. It was a hectic quick fight trying to land fish and get stopped before hitting the shallow, rocky, faster water backwards and sideways, and mess my drive and rudder up. 10 seconds of utter awesome mayhem. I love it.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goats

goats said:


> That is a 7 weight rod running the length of the fish. I'll have to go a pull a tape on the rod and get back to you. It will only be an estimate but I think its 22"ish.


19" using the rod as a reference


----------



## jtn

Vicious Fishous said:


> Got this yesterday. Over 4lbs on the Boga. Blue/chrome spinnerbait, near shore off a log just before shallow quicker water. It was a hectic quick fight trying to land fish and get stopped before hitting the shallow, rocky, faster water backwards and sideways, and mess my drive and rudder up. 10 seconds of utter awesome mayhem. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Very Very Nice!!!

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TrailMarker

jtn said:


> Very Very Nice!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Very nice - and pretty sure I recognize that bridge!


----------



## stickman1978




----------



## krackshot

heres a couple from last year. Just waiting on a decient report this year tohead up after kings again!


----------



## stickman1978

Nice fish.


----------



## ericzerka24

Vicious Fishous said:


> Got this yesterday. Over 4lbs on the Boga. Blue/chrome spinnerbait, near shore off a log just before shallow quicker water. It was a hectic quick fight trying to land fish and get stopped before hitting the shallow, rocky, faster water backwards and sideways, and mess my drive and rudder up. 10 seconds of utter awesome mayhem. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Screw top coors lights are the only way to go on the river! Oh yea nice fish too


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Floated the ausable on a warm 38 degree day and pulled streamers. Saw bigger. Was ice fishing this time last year.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JSBowman

Good looking fish Vicious!


----------



## jtn

Very nice.


----------



## ogie

From this past fall on a trib of the Grand river.


----------



## JSBowman

Is no one out fishing? I've been stuck at work so I'm not getting out on the water much. Need to see some fish to get me through till next time.


----------



## ogie

I've been getting out but not getting into much. I had a few good days for bass but that was more for numbers then size. Admittedly I've not been fishing the most productive waters or at the right time but you get out when you can. Mostly I've just been focusing on the additions to the kayak. Mounted a third rod holder for the front this past weekend and then a 16" scotty slide track for the other side. Just ordered the depth finder mount and some other goodies so I might be taking the plunge on that install this weekend. 

Speaking of which... anyone have any experience with mounting a transducer in a through the hull set up? Specifally on a native ultimate? Not sure where the best place would be but I was thinking in the back of the boat (I'd like to go with the front but I take my dog fishing with me fairly frequently and she would have it out and all over the place in about thirty seconds. I don't necessarily want to do a permanent mount either as I might be taking the boat on some trips that require portaging so I want it to be removeable).


----------



## bowbert

Here are a couple videos I posted on the cold water forum. There are more on my channel.


----------



## Paint man

Got this pig today. 5 bass all around this size in 30 minutes earlier on a very heavily pressured lake. The kayaks stealth factor is paying off lol.


----------



## sslopok

Caught this bigmouth bass on houghton lake this a.m. Was just coming back to our dock and came through weeds and was draggin reef runner on sand. In my mind I was done fishing. Measured 18 on paddle. Dude was thick. Also caught this 16 in walter.


----------



## slowpoke

sslopok said:


> Caught this bigmouth bass on houghton lake this a.m. Was just coming back to our dock and came through weeds and was draggin reef runner on sand. In my mind I was done fishing. Measured 18 on paddle. Dude was thick. Also caught this 16 in walter.


Was you in the Hobie? While you are up there it might be a good idea to see if you can self rescue.


----------



## Paint man

Wow nice fish. They always come when you least expect them lol


----------



## sslopok

Yup, I was in the hobie, worked like a charm. I will practice self rescuing for sure. I caught the walleye 20 seconds into fishing and that usually is the kiss of death!! Would have liked to get bigmouth on the scale but don't have everything in this yak yet.


----------



## Yak-a-Lucius

Here's a few


----------



## Yak-a-Lucius

A few more


----------



## stickman1978

One I boated this weekend.


----------



## stickman1978

Yak-a-Lucius said:


> A few more


Nice fish yak.


----------



## Flyhack

I need to upload a few. Here is a surprise pike.


----------



## Little Roober

Just a couple..


----------



## Janehal

28 in. Walleye from Muskegon river........................Ocean Big Game Prowler 2......great ride


----------



## Janehal

Question...............how do I make the pictures BIG and not the small "Attached File" like in my above post? Thanks Hal


----------



## fishrod

Don't tell me everybody has put up their yaks for the winter, especially now with this weather. Went out last weekend, and going out tomorrow. The pike fishing was hot last week, should be pretty good tomorrow to. I'll let you know.


----------



## fishrod

As I expected, it was pretty good today, with the carp as thick as they were, it was hard to keep off their backs and tails. (Accidentally snagged a bunch). Almost as good as spring. Maybe ill get out one more time between x-mas and new year.


----------



## Janehal

Bonnethead Shark in South Carolina


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Nice yaks guys!


----------



## Janehal

Another kind of fishing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,from a Ocean Big Game 2


----------



## Janehal

Channel Cats.............................Ocean BG2


----------



## Janehal

Needed a bunch of Suckers for the smoker


----------



## Janehal

Grandsons







first limit of Smallmouths............................Muskegon River


----------



## stickman1978

Nice job on them fish.


----------



## sslopok

Funny you guys talking bout crappies hitting crank baits. I just caught a nice crappie on houghton lake saturday using a firetiger reef runner. Think it is a first for me.


----------



## stickman1978

AllenMorgan said:


> Heck, down south, folks "spider rig" out of boats for Crappie. As many poles as are legal for each person on board, LONG POLES at that, all rigged with jigs, or maybe cranks on a dropper with a really heavy weight below the crank. Troll around SLOWLY, and when a pole dips, lift it up and boat the fish. Basically it's like trolling, just not flat-lining cranks like I do, or using boards, snap-weights, etc.



Did the spider rigging with a tournament pro on Tarpon Lake (Fla.) this past March. I think I posted of few pics here, earlier.
Kind of crazy using a 12 or 14 foot pole. He swore by a metal flack skirted jig tipped with a minnow. I guess a different kind of trolling.


----------



## AllenMorgan

I know a guy in North Carolina that swears by "dapping", using long telescopic poles and dropping tipped jigs into holes in weeds and around Cypress knees. He catches amazing numbers of Crappie, 'gills, along with various predator species like LMBs, Channel Cats, and Pickerel.


----------



## stickman1978

Do these poles have reels? 

I bought a couple fiberglass cane poles but never seem to get around to using them. One problem is if you get a big one on a cane pole you can kiss it good bye. Usually always able to catch them with the spinning gear. They do seem to like to hang in the lillies on them sunny days.

Seen a You tube video, can't find it now, where this guy would chop a hole in the lillies with a pick axe like tool then fish that hole. Quite ingenious.


----------



## AllenMorgan

You know, I don't think my buddies rods have reels. I remember he posted a couple years ago on a different website about how he had just restrung his rods. He typically carries over 20 of these things on his boat when he's fishing.


----------



## mazak500

My new perception pescador pro 10.


----------



## JSBowman

Paddled out of Bolles Harbor today and had some fun out on Eire. I caught mostly sheep and white perch, but it was definitely a mixed bag of landed fish. I netted one of each: catfish, walleye, large mouth, and pike. All but the catfish were too short to keep.


----------



## sslopok

Caught this lil' guy trolling. Think he forgot who he was for second. He actually hit it pretty hard considering.


----------



## toyboater

Finally got a good fish picture for a change, need to work on my look though Lol! Somehow managed to get my wife in the pic too, under my right hand.


----------



## SNOMAN22

LSC never dissapoints!


----------



## SNOMAN22

Slaying them on LSC


----------



## perchoholic

My new ride!! Ascend FS128 T absolutely love this yak.


----------



## JSBowman

perchoholic said:


> View attachment 218753
> My new ride!! Ascend FS128 T absolutely love this yak.


Let us know how it is please.


----------



## RippinLipp

perchoholic said:


> View attachment 218753
> My new ride!! Ascend FS128 T absolutely love this yak.


Thats a nice looking rig !!!


----------



## toyboater

SNOMAN22 said:


> Slaying them on LSC
> View attachment 218751


 St. Clair and Traverse City areas are on my must do list.


----------



## SNOMAN22

Just got the Feel Free Lure 11.5 a few months ago, the seat and stability of this kayak is amazing, after going through a few kayaks I am glad I went with this.


----------



## perchoholic

Update on my Ascend FS 128 T, IM 5'9 170 lbs. I have more room than I know what to do with.. I built a kayak cart to assist in loading and unloading into my pickup. I was a little leery about the Scotty transducer arm being that it is plastic, but is is very strong and working great. Yes this yak is a tank, but I knew that going into this. It handles surprisingly well. I can't turn as quick as my last yak but I'm fine with that. Standing is a nice feature if you are sitting for too long and have the need to stretch your legs and back. My only problem I see with this kayak is the two front rod holders, they are way to far forward and unreachable. I did find that my Go Pro PVC mount fits great into the front rod holder for some pretty cool action. The swivel chair is awesome and very comfortable. This kayak fit my budget and I couldn't be any more pleased with it.


----------



## JSBowman

I picked up a few sunfish yesterday at a local pond. Fished for about 4 hours, and threw back more than I could count sorting through the dinks. Kept just enough for dinner tonight, I hope anyway.


----------



## AllenMorgan

Sunset over Gillette's Lake.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Had a blast on the Grand again. I'd say I caught multiple grand slams. I caught about everything that swims in there but a carp(and I tried with some flies, should have had corn) even got a huge spiny soft shell turtle.
I lost more lures to pike than I'd like to admit. All in all a great float.


----------



## fisheater

The photo of the pike is really a nicely composed shot. Most of the photos I take, are very ho-hum. Every now and then I can compose a nice photo with my limited gear (Iphone). The photo of the pike is very well composed, and could easily be seen in a magazine. very cool!


----------



## Janehal

fisheater said:


> The photo of the pike is really a nicely composed shot. Most of the photos I take, are very ho-hum. Every now and then I can compose a nice photo with my limited gear (Iphone). The photo of the pike is very well composed, and could easily be seen in a magazine. very cool!


Great day on Tippy Pond...................largest Channel Cat was 27 inchs


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Thanks for the compliment on the pike pic. All were taken with an old iPhone. But that one turned out nice. 
Nice stringer of catfish! What are your tactics for above the dam if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Janehal

We troll crawler harnesses . We have also got pike and walleyes, but that day we got all channels.............there are also some really large flatheads in the lake also. Great place to fish for smallmouth. Launch at township launch, north on Synder Rd.. off of M55.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Nice work! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Janehal

You can also shoot a bow from a kayak


----------



## JSBowman

Paddled the Detroit River with my brother today, and I only managed to land 2 fish. He landed 3, but didn't take any pictures of them.


----------



## RippinLipp

The day started with this and ended with these..


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

These are the ones I kept at the end to bring home. Prolly caught 40 fish.. Had some big ones get away in the weeds. Wild day.


----------



## Janehal

Tippy Pond is still producing some nice Cats...................got 7 more today...........all catch and release


----------



## fisheater

Janehal said:


> Tippy Pond is still producing some nice Cats...................got 7 more today...........all catch and release
> View attachment 221247


Looks like fun! I have a friend in Wellston, but when I make it there we spend out time wading the Pine. Just curious, are you using bottom bouncers or snap weights when you troll your crawler harnesses?
I have always wanted to fish the Manistee River above Tippy Pond for walleye and pike. I have looked at the map and thought padding upstream from Coates Rd might be an option, but it seems when am I visiting we are busy enough with fishing and enjoying our time, that I do not do any additional exploring.


----------



## Janehal

On Tippy Pond I use no weight. It is a flooded pond or lake and it is full of Half cut trees..........lots of structure. That is why it has the good fishing that it does. At one time the state record Walleye came from there. Also great for smallmouth. It also has large pike. I have found the best launch for me is North on Synder Rd off of M55. A side note...when I first went there with a boat, the wife and I lost about 20 crawler harness before I caught on the system.


----------



## TCJim

Personal best


----------



## stickman1978

Nice fish there.


----------



## M.Schmitz87

That's a good price for pike fillet.


----------



## M.Schmitz87

Went on the maiden voyage yesterday morning. The first 10min where very wobbely. I didn't really know how to handle myself and I didn't even think about fishing. After the initial shock I got more relaxed and had a blast.


----------



## stickman1978

Couple from this weeks trip.


----------



## JSBowman

Nice fish you got there Stick.


----------



## stickman1978

Thanks, another adventurous trip to the UP. Found them in a lake I have never fished before.


----------



## JSBowman

That's always fun.


----------

